# Hello



## CN2622

I am new to this message board and just struggling with body image.


----------



## jlg07

Hi and welcome to TAM. Many good folks here who can help you out!


----------



## D0nnivain

Hi. I'm new too. 

I suffered from anorexia throughout HS & college. Now I'm trying to make peace with my middle aged body as I go through menopause 45 pounds heavier than when I was in college. I get body image issues. 

Is this about your wife? You can't fix her but you probably need to drill down on WHY she feels the way she does.


----------



## SunCMars

I read your other thread. In that one you talked about your wife's body image.

Do your thoughts still weigh heavily there?


----------



## CN2622

SunCMars said:


> I read your other thread. In that one you talked about your wife's body image.
> 
> Do your thoughts still weigh heavily there?


Yes I am still struggling.


----------



## CN2622

D0nnivain said:


> Hi. I'm new too.
> 
> I suffered from anorexia throughout HS & college. Now I'm trying to make peace with my middle aged body as I go through menopause 45 pounds heavier than when I was in college. I get body image issues.
> 
> Is this about your wife? You can't fix her but you probably need to drill down on WHY she feels the way she does.


I hope this place can be a support system for everyone who needs it. Everyone seems helpful and I appreciate that it a mature audience and is not full of people looking to put others down.


----------



## SunCMars

Ah, there is no more painful body image than having an aging body.

Being bent over, having aching joints, the epitome of slow motion....

Not so!
The worst is being stone-cold-dead in the ground.

Eh?

Being alive, in most whatever form is the peach.


----------



## SunCMars

CN2622 said:


> I hope this place can be a support system for everyone who needs it. Everyone seems helpful and I appreciate that it a mature audience and is not full of people looking to put others down.


Just wait!

If you need a little waking up, the 2 x 4's come out swinging.


----------



## CN2622

SunCMars said:


> Just wait!
> 
> If you need a little waking up, the 2 x 4's come out swinging.


What?


----------



## CN2622

Can this be closed?


----------

